# How to store LOTS of wine.



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wondering how people are storing bottles of 1000+ bottles. We have recently built a large 3 tier shelf to hold 2500 bottles. I was wondering what others have done to store large quantities of wine? Especially in limited area. I will post pics another time. Dimensions are 4'x8'x75" (height to bottom of top shelf, step ladder needed. lol). I figured 4, 2x6x8's strapped to a 4x6 oak post should be fine. There is another 3x4 post midway down the 8' stretch and 2x6 "X" from the bottom of the 2nd shelf to the bottom of the 3rd shelf. We hope it will hold 70 cases per shelf or 3500 lbs per shelf approximately. Is that enough?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2011)

Quite a few of us use these racks from samsclub.com







They store ALOT of wine in a small footprint.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 17, 2011)

I use Nomacorks so I can store upright and maintain a seal. By doing that, I stack 4-5 boxes high, but during high humidity times, you need to make sure they are tight to each other. I have laid them down, but even four high tips and squashes easily. Your idea of shelves is good and I have considered it also. My store room has been adequate so far, but I will hopefully double production this year to between 10 and 12 thousand bottles so I will need more room.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2011)

I store the bottles upside down in the case and that way corks stay wet and stacks well.


----------



## LanMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Do the sams club wine racks hold 1.5L bottles or only the smaller ones?
My parents drink mostly Sutter Home and they buy the big ones so I have a good supply of the 1.5L bottles.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2011)

They should hold those as well just fine. They ship out of CA so shipping to the east coast can be a little pricey.


----------



## LanMan (Aug 17, 2011)

They will ship to a local sams club. We have one in Knoxville.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 17, 2011)

Double check the fact that they will ship to the store. They won't do it anywhere else. They do some merchandise but not these. I have several of these racks and like them for the durability and portability of them. They go together in about 10 minutes. I store 375 and 750ml bottles on them. To me the shipping was irrelevant. When I looked at the total cost it was still extremely reasonable for a rack that holds 168 bottles.


----------



## LanMan (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you are right. It was delivery not pickup.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2011)

You can get 30 (750ml) bottles per shelf if you do a little bit of arranging for a total of 210 bottles per rack. These are the most bang per buck you will find period.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 17, 2011)

They look great, Mike. Thanks for the lead.

I was about to make shelves for my wine and I could not even buy the wood for the price of these racks. When I was in industry, we used a similar rack (called them "bread racks") for parts storage during assembly and I know they are very strong. They were on casters and could be moved about. I would not try that with bottles, however.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 17, 2011)

Rocky, like I said earlier you can't go wrong with these. They are just plain a win-win. I heard even some wineries are using them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 18, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Double check the fact that they will ship to the store. They won't do it anywhere else. They do some merchandise but not these. I have several of these racks and like them for the durability and portability of them. They go together in about 10 minutes. I store 375 and 750ml bottles on them. To me the shipping was irrelevant. When I looked at the total cost it was still extremely reasonable for a rack that holds 168 bottles.



That's a great deal on these racks. I need to find someone with a Sam's club card and have them order. I was on the SAMSCLUB.com and they say this can ship to a store, well it asks to pick a store for pickup so I assume they would ship to store. I think my sister has a sams club card. Even with shipping the price was reasoanable from what I remember people posting here. I just wish my basement floor was somewhat level.

I currently have mine sitting in cases on 2 different sets of shelves in the basement.


----------



## BobF (Aug 18, 2011)

For those w/o access to Sams ...
https://www.sevilleclassics.com/products.php?pid=110

$90. Shipping estimate to me is $29.50 for one unit or $52 for two.

$232 for sturdy storage of that many bottles is *still* a pretty darned good deal.

I was going to build some ladder style racks, but I can't buy materials for this much rack space for this few $$

These can be used for bulk ... Add one of those wine frig thingies and all is Good.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Bob I also bought one of mine from them. Same often runs out of them and its months before they get them back in.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 18, 2011)

I have seen a simupar rack at Menards here in Mankato, Mn.

Would not be a suprise if home Depot or Lowes have somethig simular.


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2011)

The BLUE or ORANGE stores do NOT carry it just Sams Club.

All they have is straight shelves and you cant stack bottles on that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Boyd neither of those big box stores carry them. Sam's club doesn't even carry them in the stores. Funny thing is they carry lots of other products from the same manufacture but just not this particular item for some reason. I guess when you think about it, how many people really need a 186 bottle rack? Other than serious wine makers I doubt very many. Serious wine collectors have wine cellars with built in racks.


----------



## Stefani (Aug 18, 2011)

Check these type of Wine Cellars.

http://dornob.com/wonderful-wine-cellars-for-any-room-in-your-house/?ref=search













If I only could have one of these...


----------



## Affe (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow Stefani, those are both amazing. Maybe when I win the lottery and build my dream house!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking at those pictures.... looked down and I had drooled down the front of my shirt. Wow, those are so awesome! Wonder if I could get one built down through our conventional slab?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 19, 2011)

When deciding how to store wine, also keep in mind use and accessibility. Storing in boxes is space efficient and makes the inventory easy to move, but finding a particular wine in that huge pile could be difficult. The shelves that are designed to hold stacks of bottles are pretty efficient too, but getting a wine that is on the bottom of the pile means moving wines around. If you decide that you don't want to mix different wines together on a shelf, the efficiency of space drops dramatically. 
My favorite style of wine rack is the ladder style. They are space efficient and the materials can be pretty cheap, but they take some time to build. You can easily grab any bottle out of the rack without disturbing others. Here's one that I built out of particle board.






If you're looking for pretty good density at a cheap price, you could always build my Skid Row Wine Rack. It too makes for easy access.





You can find instructions on my website for building the Skid Row Wine Rack. Once there, clicking on the wine rack will enlarge it for you to give you better detail. Skid Row Wine Rack


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 19, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Looking at those pictures.... looked down and I had drooled down the front of my shirt.



Me too.....


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I had to add a cross beam going from a middle support to the other side, in order to keep the middle 2x6's from bowing too much in the middle. Used an oak 2x6 as oak is much stronger than mine. Only problem with building with rough cut oak is that it isn't as straight or as easy to put a screw through. Gotta drill them usually.

If I had a cellar like those in the floor, I'd build it to not be seen as to hide my treasure!!!


----------

